# Donor found...but does not match..don't know what to do !!!!



## fingerscrossed2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi all, i just have a bit of a dilema as my hosp called to say they have found a donor but the differences are as follows Me 5'7 blonde hair blue eyes BMI 20 and the donor is 5'4 brown eyes BMI 27 i REALLY don't want to sound picky but this our last (3rd) attempt so i was hoping for a near match at least but worry if i say no it will be a long wait and the next may not match either  any advice would be greatfully recieved 

 and  to all
Luv F xx


----------



## LLM (Dec 9, 2004)

I turned down the first match I was given as the characteristics were nothing like my DH. I actually moved clinic and found they had much more choice and no waiting list and found something we were happy with. It is such a major issue I think you have to feel comfortable with your choice.

Lou xx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm with louloumac on this - it's such an important thing, you need to be sure about your donor before going ahead.  

Saying that, having identical characteristics on paper or even the same genes doesn't mean that your baby will look anything like you!  My son looks much more like his dad than me and we used donor sperm and my eggs!

pippi xx


----------



## ckbe (Feb 21, 2006)

Can I echo what Pippi said - we used donor sperm and loads of people keep telling me how much Erin looks like DH!


----------



## tam999 (Oct 7, 2008)

hello,

we are using donor sperm and we only got the choice of 4, i i didnt mind about hair colour,weight or hobbies, the only thing that bothered me was eyes, because apparently they say 2 blues cant make a brown, i have blue eyes and so does dh, so we only had the 1 donor which had blue eyes,decision made!
i have ec tomorrow so very early days!

anybody using donor sperm, have you told your family? 

BW 

Tam


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Tam,

We've been very open with family and friends, but it is a very personal decision.  If you need help deciding, and support why don't you join the Donor Conception Network?  We found the support from the network absolutely invaluable.  The website might help too, think it's dcnetwork.org.uk or something like that!

HTH
Pippi xx


----------



## fingerscrossed2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanx for all your advise guys   its a really hard decision but all your advice has really helped......Thanx xxxx
Luv N Hugs F xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shesadilly (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Fingerscrossed, i'm new to this and i've just sent you an e mail.. cx hope you don't mind.


----------

